# engine removal, brackets to pull engine?



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

i have a 91 sentra se-r, and im putting a new engine into it due to a loud engine knock. anyways i was just wondering where i hook up the straps from a hoist to pull the engine out of the car. i just cant c were they would attach to engine so i could remove it safely.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

There should be an engine lifting tab on the motor. It is also called a "engine slinger" by nissan. The factory part number is 10005-53J00. It is $8.64 online at nissanparts2u.com


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

If you need the hardware too, the part number for the bolts are 01121-05241, you need two of these, and the washers are 08915-3381A, you need two of these also.


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks a bunch for the help


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

With the lifting tab installed, you can just put the hook of the engine hoist on that tab and lift it out really easy... glad I could help


----------

